# Laptop zum Fehler auslesen?



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

Kann ich mein altes Laptop dazu benutzen, fehler beim Starten anderer Systeme zu finden?
Zum Beispiel über die USB Schnittstelle oder über die Serielle Verbindung?
Gibts sowas schon? Gibts Software für soetwas?
Ich meine PCI-Diagnose Karten gibt es auch und als USB hab ich die auch schonmal gesehen...
Ich mein das so wie inna Werkstatt:
Ein Mitarbeiter stöpselt sein Laptop an Auto an und kann dann sagen, was kaputt ist. Nur das ganze beim PC ^^
wäre cool wenns sowas geben würde..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## freshprince2002 (15. September 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> ...Gibts sowas schon?...


Nein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Ein Mitarbeiter stöpselt sein Laptop an Auto an und kann dann sagen, was kaputt ist. Nur das ganze beim PC ^^
> wäre cool wenns sowas geben würde..


 
Das kaputte Auto hat aber dafür noch einen heilen Computer, an den man den Laptop zum Auslesen anschließen kann, der defekte Computer selbst nicht.


----------



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

schade ^^
aber wie geht das dann mit den diagnose karten?


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Erstmal sind diese Karten/Geräte super teuer zudem besitzen diese Geräte Speziele Mikrokontroler und Software die speziel einen Bereich z.B eine Grafikkarte mit einem Testsignal ansteuern und bestimte Antworten erwarten. Antworten teilnehmer mit bestimten Adressen auf der Graka nicht diagnostiziert man halt die Fehler.


----------



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

so teuer sind die nicht.. hab meine card für 30€ gekauft...


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Was hast du bitte denn für eine Karte ???


----------



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

die steckste in nen PCI Slot und dann gibt der dir eine Zahlenkobie direkt auf der card aus die du dann im handbuch nachschlagen kannst ^^ dort stehen dann die lösungen drin  (gibts auch als usb variante) deswegen ja meine annahme, das würde acuh mitm lapi funktionieren ^^


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Kenn ich gar nicht hast du die Kartenbezeichnung für mich da für 30 € kan man sich so was ja zulegen!


----------



## freshprince2002 (16. September 2009)

Jared hat schon Recht, solche Karten gibts und die sind ganz billig.
http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

Joa, die jungen Generationen kennen das nicht mehr...


----------



## rabit (16. September 2009)

Haben auch möchten
Sind die Universell einsetzbar?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> die steckste in nen PCI Slot und dann gibt der dir eine Zahlenkobie direkt auf der card aus die du dann im handbuch nachschlagen kannst ^^ dort stehen dann die lösungen drin  (gibts auch als usb variante) deswegen ja meine annahme, das würde acuh mitm lapi funktionieren ^^


 
Wenn also nichts angezeigt wird, deutet das dann darauf hin, dass das Mainboard im Eimer ist?


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

freshprince2002 schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4
> 
> Joa, die jungen Generationen kennen das nicht mehr...




Wie die junge generation kennt das nich? willste sagen ich bin alt? xD


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn also nichts angezeigt wird, deutet das dann darauf hin, dass das Mainboard im Eimer ist?



wenn nichts angezeigt wird solltest du mal den rechner anschalten 

nein im ernst wenn wirklich GARNICHTS angezeigt wird, ist entweder dein kompletter rechner schrott oder die karte (denke 2. ist eher denkbar ^^)

den die karte zeigt auch an ob die 5,12 und 3V (sind glaub) schienen vom netzteil funktionieren


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (16. September 2009)

Die Karten sind schon Top,
hatten mei einem Mainboard schonmal das Prob das nur Singlechannel stabil lief und Dualchannel zum Absturz führte --> Karte rein und Code ausgelesen und mit der Liste abgeglichen,schon weißte das es z.B.: wie in meinem Beispiel den RamController geext hat.


----------



## rabit (17. September 2009)

Kann man die karten universel einsetzen oder jedes board speziel ne karte für sich?


----------

